# 6" Rbp Hurt, Help!



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

so after about a month of having my RBP i decided to give him a piece of tillapia fillet, after eating it he went crazy, swimming the fastest i have ever seen him move which he ended up hitting himself into the tank, and the driftwood. after he finally stopped swimming around i realized that he has a bruise on the right side of his head, i was wonder what can i do to help him help, and how long will this take to heal? the bruise is about the same size of his eye. thanks!


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Get some picgues up.

He should be fine though.


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice & dark just how I like em. He probably got that running into that big ass rock. He'll heal in week or so most likely. Might try cutn that fillet in personal sized chunks to prevent fighting over a big chunk.


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

he got it running into the drift wood, @bruner i did cut the fillet up but he goes crazy after eating 1 piece i guess he looks for more pieces? he already looks better, now its just the cut without the while circle around it I HOPE HE HEELS QUICK, since this is my first piranha i am very attached and dont want him getting more hurt!


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Should be barley noticeable in a few day. I can assure you he will be fine.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn guess he likes fillets. I'd remove sharp decor or try to move it so he's less likely to run into it. Maybe put a few chunks in at once & remove uneaten. GL


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

k thanks guys, time for new decorations


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

ya piranha heal extreemly well, you wont even remeber were it was when its healed.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

This happens.. my fish get them sometime.. they come they go.. just like us with cut's an scrapes.. He will be fine an it will go away lol


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Nothing to worry about !!!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Youll be fine friend


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------

